# electronic EDP bill



## Em2cv (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi, hopefully someone can help! We set up a new EdP contract in August, and our contract is set up to receive the bills electronically, and to pay by Direct Debit, so it is all covered when we are in the UK. The latest bill was generated on the 25th October, I can see it on EDP online, but we have not received a bill, and my online banking is showing no evidence of a DD having been set up. The bill is due to be paid next week, and not sure how we can pay it from the UK.....HELP. Have tried calling the 0351 prefixed number, to speak to someone, we get an answer, but are told no one speaks English and they hang up. Has anyone had any experience of this??? It is also a ridiculously large bill as they have estimated our usage at €128.00 a month, I have entered a reading on EDP online, which will hopefully have an impact. Any advice would be gratefully received!!


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

We had the same thing happen to us for first bill, our account was not set up correctly it turned out, we went into the edp office in Tomar, and they sorted out for us, we received excellent customer service there, and they have staff who speak English.


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

I see that you have been posting regarding the Algarve area, you should be able to go into your local edp office and sort out. I find that with the language differences, it is much easier to to business in person rather than trying to sort on the phone.


----------



## Em2cv (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi, thank you, unfortunately we are in the UK currently, we have an EDP office locally who are great, but I suspect as you say that we have teething problems with the new contract , We just need to find a tel number that works!


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

If the direct debit does not go through you should have enough information on your bill to be able to pay using your online banking. You can continue to pay that way until such time as you can make contact with EDP. At least that will save you from being cut off!


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## Humpty (Dec 6, 2014)

Did you set your DD up from a Portuguese account?


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

Em2cv said:


> Hi, hopefully someone can help! We set up a new EdP contract in August, and our contract is set up to receive the bills electronically, and to pay by Direct Debit, so it is all covered when we are in the UK. The latest bill was generated on the 25th October, I can see it on EDP online, but we have not received a bill, and my online banking is showing no evidence of a DD having been set up. The bill is due to be paid next week, and not sure how we can pay it from the UK....


If you can see your bill on EDP Online, you can see whether your direct debit is set up, either by looking at the bill itself or by looking at your contract details. If the direct debit is not set up the bill will show the appropriate Multibanco references. Some tariffs are only available to those who pay by direct debit payment.

The bill is generated some days before it is emailed - my last bill was dated 5th October and was emailed on 10th October. Is it possible that you haven't provided an email address for the bill to be sent to, or that it's in a spam folder? The EDP Online site (or the android app, which is even easier to use, though only available from the Play Store while physically in Portugal) both provide the means to enter an email address specifically for the bills. The electronic invoicing process doesn't necessarily require an email to be sent or received, it just means that a paper bill won't be sent.

My EDP Online access was set up with an email address which is now obselete but it can't be changed without cancelling my existing registration and starting again. However my invoices are sent to a current email address which I can change at will.


----------



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

grammymissy said:


> Good luck


Receiving añ email billing instead of a snail mail billing with Albufeira-Water took one day.

With EDP it took six months


----------



## sangerm (Apr 4, 2014)

You can communicate with them via email - with google translate and a rudimentary knowledge of Portuguese you should be able to resolve this way.


----------

